# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  HAMA 111908 XAVAX GREEN ECO ENERGY METER PREMIUM

## Dr_Giwrgos

Διαθέτω το εν λόγω μετρητή ισχύος*HAMA 111908 XAVAX GREEN ECO ENERGY METER PREMIUΜ*Τον αγόρασα απο Ελλάδα απο γνωστό e-shop. Βέβαια είναι Κινεζιά κ κυκλοφορεί στο internet.

Αυτο σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί. Μήπως παίρνει μπαταρία?
Δεν μπορώ να το ξεβιδώσω καθώς έχει άγνωστη μορφή η βίδα του. Δεν έχω τέτοιο κατσαβίδι.

----------


## FILMAN

Βάλε μια φωτο της βίδας.

----------


## jason3296

Εγω που εχω εναν παρομοιο σημερα δουλευει αυριο οχι.Οποτε θελει δειχνει στην οθονη..

----------


## Dr_Giwrgos

> Βάλε μια φωτο της βίδας.


Στην διαρκεια της ημερας θα στειλω.

Η βιδα βρισκεται στον κυλινδρικο της χωρο αρκετα μεσα. Θα προσπαθησω να βγαλω με φωτισμο

----------


## FILMAN

Καμιά tri-wing θα έχει.

----------

Dr_Giwrgos (30-11-16)

----------


## Dr_Giwrgos

Η βίδα είναι τοποθετημένη .... ώστε να μην φαίνεται σε φωτογράφηση της!
Ψάχνω κ στο google για φωτογραφίες αλλά δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω.

Τέτοια βίδα είχε κ το παλιό μου laptop hp στο εσωτερικό του (hp 620)

Tri-wing δεν είναι!Δυστυχώς. (Εψαξα google κ κατάλαβα ποιά είναι)

Αν θα την περιέγραφα θα έλεγα πως στην μέση έχει εξογκωμένο σταυρό και στις άκρες του οπές που μπαίνει το κατάλληλο κατσαβίδι.
Ενας γνωστός μου άνοιξε τέτοια βίδα ώς εξή....λιμάρισε την μέση ενός "bit" (το Ι της εικόνας) οπότε κ δημιούργησε δύο "κερατάκια" κ καμάρα στην μέση.
Προσωπικά δεν δουλέυει σε μένα γιατί η βίδα βρίσκεται αρκετά μέσα απο την επιφάνεια της συσκευής.

----------


## Dr_Giwrgos

Ευρηκα !!!! Το έκτο bit στην σειρά της φωτό, λογικα  ! Το ονομάζει "Spanner"

----------


## andyferraristi

Αυτό που θα σου πρότεινα, και επειδή φαντάζομαι ότι η βίδα είναι και"χωμένη", πάρε ένα παλιό ίσιο κατσαβίδι, και λιμάρισέ το στη μέση. Αυτό τουλάχιστον έκανα εγώ. Βέβαια, μετά ξεχνάς το κατσαβίδι (γι αυτό σου έγραψα παλιό) ...

----------

Dr_Giwrgos (30-11-16)

----------


## JOUN

Eγω εχω σωθει μ'αυτο:http://www.banggood.com/5pcs-50mm-14-in_-Hex-Magnetic-U-shaped-Screwdriver-Bits-p-946362.html?rmmds=search
Τα απλα bits που κυκλοφορανε ειναι πολυ κοντα και βρισκουν, με αυτα που δειχνω ακομη δεν ειχα προβλημα.

----------

Dr_Giwrgos (30-11-16)

----------


## andyferraristi

> Eγω εχω σωθει μ'αυτο:http://www.banggood.com/5pcs-50mm-14-in_-Hex-Magnetic-U-shaped-Screwdriver-Bits-p-946362.html?rmmds=search
> Τα απλα bits που κυκλοφορανε ειναι πολυ κοντα και βρισκουν, με αυτα που δειχνω ακομη δεν ειχα προβλημα.


Γιώργο πολύ φοβάμαι όμως ότι η τρύπα είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερη από το κεφάλι της βίδας, και βαθειά, κάτι που κάνει άχρηστο το σετάκι που δείχνεις (το έχω κι εγώ) ...

----------


## nyannaco

Μην το ψαχνετε παιδια, ενα φτηνο ισιο κατσαβιδι και τροχακι ή λιμα, και σου μενει το εργαλειο.

----------

Dr_Giwrgos (30-11-16)

----------


## Dr_Giwrgos

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Θα πάρω ένα παλιό μου κ θα κάνω την δουλειά μου.

----------

